# Sparks are flying . . .



## ktmracing144 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a 87 Nissan 300zx and when i peel out as soon as the tires spin sparks fly ... good or bad? or doesnt matter?


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Doesn't sound good.

Where are the sparks coming from?


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

your tires are probably corded. not a good idea to drive around like that.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ktmracing144 said:


> I have a 87 Nissan 300zx and when i peel out as soon as the tires spin sparks fly ... good or bad? or doesnt matter?


You have corded your tires and are burning out on your steel belts! Not good. Get new tires right away.


----------



## ktmracing144 (Jan 17, 2006)

Snafu said:


> Doesn't sound good.
> 
> Where are the sparks coming from?



The sparks are from the tailpipe


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

ktmracing144 said:


> The sparks are from the tailpipe


Are you 100% sure? I would check your tires first... 

Also why did you make 2 threads?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ktmracing144 said:


> The sparks are from the tailpipe


Wow, that can't be anything good! Is it a lot of sparks like a firework, or just a few?


----------



## ktmracing144 (Jan 17, 2006)

morepower2 said:


> Wow, that can't be anything good! Is it a lot of sparks like a firework, or just a few?


 Like not a fireworks shower jsut a few ... its sat for awhile like 5 years so prob jsut rust being blown out ..

And 2 threads to say where the sparks were comign from


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

ktmracing144 said:


> Like not a fireworks shower jsut a few ... its sat for awhile like 5 years so prob jsut rust being blown out ..
> 
> And 2 threads to say where the sparks were comign from


Yeah if it sat for 5 years, its probably rust or carbon flakes blowing out.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

^^ Yeah, 2nd that. Usually the converter traps that junk, though, so it must be post converter.....


----------



## 84Zman (Jan 14, 2006)

Zen31ZR said:


> ^^ Yeah, 2nd that. Usually the converter traps that junk, though, so it must be post converter.....


yeah the converter might have trapped shit...but it wouldnt be sparking....dude..check ur tires...u say when u "peel" out....aka ur spinnin ur tires...ill bet they are bald....since they have been sittin for 5 yrs....cuz ive never heard of sparks from a tail pipe


----------



## ktmracing144 (Jan 17, 2006)

well now you have because there are brand new tires on there


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Hehehe, I like watching the n00bs beat each other up.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Unless the converter is toast and covered with carbon and now it is blowing out pieces of it?

If the tires are stock sizes and the car hasn't been lowered... then likely not the tires. Otherwise I would check for rub marks in the fender wells (never know).


----------

